# TV turns on in the middle of the night



## ZDawg (Nov 7, 2006)

For the past few days, the TV will turn on in the middle of the night. I haven't been able to troubleshoot if it turns on when the *HellRaisn'20* is in suspend mode. Has anyone else had this happen?

Z


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

ZDawg said:


> For the past few days, the TV will turn on in the middle of the night. I haven't been able to troubleshoot if it turns on when the *HellRaisn'20* is in suspend mode. Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> Z


Probably the neighbor messing with you thru the window - like in Grumpy Old Men, I don't remember which one... Make your neighbor mad lately?


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Tell the cat to stop jumping on the remote? <smile>


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Why would the HR20's Suspend Mode cause your TV to turn on? If you think it's stray IR from a remote control, try putting some tape over the TV's remote sensor.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

It's funny because the same thing happens to me, except I've pretty much narrowed it down to only when my wife turns off the tv after I've already gone to bed. I think what happens is my wife presses the off button on the HR20 remote (like I've told her to do), but it doesn't actually turn off the tv. She knows that it takes a minute to cool down before it turns off, so I think she thinks it's off. Since I told her to make sure the tv is off too, it hasn't happened again.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

If it happens at 3:00 AM, then you definately have ghosts. Who ya gonna call?


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

I had an issue along with my neighbor only it was our ceiling fans.
Believe it or not this went on for 3 weeks.

He told me he bought a new fan for his bedroom 3 wks earlier.
Instantly I noticed my fan speed would increase/decrease and my light would turn off/on all through the evening into the night. When this happened, I would turn it to the setting I had it on. Back and forth we would go. Then one evening they were saying that there fan would turn off every morning at 6:00am. I started thinking.... that's the time I wake up to have a smoke and I always turn off the fan first thing.
I went home to get my remote and BINGO, I was controlling their fan. I didn't realize the rf was that strong.

What I'm getting at, is there a way a neighbor could be powering up/down something on your TV's frequency?


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

BuckeyeNut said:


> What I'm getting at, is there a way a neighbor could be powering up/down something on your TV's frequency?


RF is tied to a single serial # or something. It should be unique to your box. You have to type in the last six digits (IIRC) of your box as part of setting up your remote to use RF.

So no, RF on the HR20 remote shouldn't control two boxes... and IR would have to have a line-of-sight (or aided by reflections) to work.


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

My Plasma will do the same thing at times with the HR20. It has a power saver mode that if there is no activity on the component in it will power down the TV. Even if I turn the TV off it only goes into power saver mode and if the HR20 comes on in the middle of the night it sends some video to the TV and whamo TV comes on.


----------



## ZDawg (Nov 7, 2006)

FastEddie said:


> My Plasma will do the same thing at times with the HR20. It has a power saver mode that if there is no activity on the component in it will power down the TV. Even if I turn the TV off it only goes into power saver mode and if the HR20 comes on in the middle of the night it sends some video to the TV and whamo TV comes on.


That's the issue here... not cat, no neighbor... the TV is set to turn on if it receives a signal from a machine, be it DVD, HR20, whatever. My point I guess is I think the HR20 is sending a signal up to the TV that is turning it on. I need to suspend the HR20 and see if it always happens, but I just haven't had the time.

Z


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

I used to have a 31" RCA tube tv that would randomly turn on all by itself. No pets, no nearby neighbors with remotes to mess with me. Sometimes it would do it overnight and sometimes it would happen while I was sitting nearby. 

It was spooky.


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

If it's the same time night after night, does the TV have a "power on" timer which could have been activiated?


----------



## ZDawg (Nov 7, 2006)

Bad Rex said:


> If it's the same time night after night, does the TV have a "power on" timer which could have been activiated?


Nope. I've had the TV for years, and the HR20 for weeks now... It just started happening.

Z


----------



## g0go15 (Nov 20, 2006)

It's been happening to me with the HDTivo and HR20. I have a plasma and the tv is connected to the box through the HDMI. The sound is on but not picture. It haven't happened lately, I've always assumed that was the case because of the HDMI.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

g0go15 said:


> It's been happening to me with the HDTivo and HR20. I have a plasma and the tv is connected to the box through the HDMI. The sound is on but not picture. It haven't happened lately, I've always assumed that was the case because of the HDMI.


Happened to me once (FA software). Not the TV, but the optical sound. Thought someone outside was blasting the car stereo, till I found the source. HR20 was"off," TV still off, amp was on as always, but the optical port had opened up.
Turned off the amp. Have turned "off" the HR20 and left the amp on all night several times since, without the problem recurring.


----------



## nevetsgne (Aug 1, 2006)

Change your batteries in the remote.


----------



## zooky (Jul 5, 2007)

nevetsgne said:


> Change your batteries in the remote.


For the several months our TV has been mysteriously turning itself on - when we're away, We always blamed it on our dog thinking she had somehow done that. We put in fresh batteries several weeks ago.

Yesterday, we came home to catch "it" in the act. Just as we walked in the door our TV turned on - right at the time that the receiver was supposed to autotune the evening news.

We have no problem with it wanting to watch the news but how do we get it to turn itself and the tv back off when the news is over?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ZDawg said:


> That's the issue here... not cat, no neighbor... the TV is set to turn on if it receives a signal from a machine, be it DVD, HR20, whatever.


Turn off this setting on the TV.


----------

